# Vaseline safe to use?



## Lilly's Mommy (Apr 28, 2011)

Okay. I'm back again with another question. I've read everything I possibly can on the topic but I value the opinions of all you experienced owners here more :wub:. I don't trust the vet on this one either b/c she told me it was safe2start giving her angel's eyes which i learned,on this site,wasn't safe @her age. SOOO, I was wondering if you all think it's safe to use vaseline on lilly's face to keep some of the hair from poking up and to help some of the hair in her topknot lay down better? I didn't know if it could make her sick but it seemed safer than hair gel.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Vaseline is relatively non-toxic. Some people use it to protect dog's paw pads from salt and to moisturize the pads. It's not too much fun when your dog gets into the jar and eats a bunch of it though. Been there done that with a previous dog and had to deal with loose stools.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Because vaseline can seal in moisture I'm not sure I would use it on the face if the dog is tearing. You can also use Neosporin ointment instead. It won't harm the eyes or create a breeding ground for yeast.


----------



## Lilly's Mommy (Apr 28, 2011)

Cosy said:


> Because vaseline can seal in moisture I'm not sure I would use it on the face if the dog is tearing. You can also use Neosporin ointment instead. It won't harm the eyes or create a breeding ground for yeast.


So it's safe to use regular Neosporin ointment under the eyes for the small hairs? How about around her muzzle where some of the hair curls and makes her tear more? Anything safe to help that lay down better?


----------



## Lilly's Mommy (Apr 28, 2011)

Or does anyone have any recommendations for non toxic creams or moisturizers I can use on her beard to help the hair lay down?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Don't know if coconut oil would work, but I put that on Archie's nose sometimes. (It's not a liquid until it is warmed) And I bet it's quite tasty if they lick it off :blush:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I use the old fashioned dippity-do if I con't have my #1 All Systems Gel available (or Cindra). These products are made especially for fluffs, but the old fashioned, get at the drug store type works just as well and is safe.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I use the old fashioned dippity-do if I con't have my #1 All Systems Gel available (or Cindra). These products are made especially for fluffs, but the old fashioned, get at the drug store type works just as well and is safe.


 
Dippity- Do.... OMG I haven't seen that in years. we used to have an old pharmacy that had old,really faded stuff on the shelves like that and Brill Cream...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The active ingredient in Angel Eyes is Tylosin, an antibiotic. It DOES NOT discolor teeth if given to puppies - that is tetracycline.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Vaseline is ok .


----------



## Lilly's Mommy (Apr 28, 2011)

The A Team said:


> Don't know if coconut oil would work, but I put that on Archie's nose sometimes. (It's not a liquid until it is warmed) And I bet it's quite tasty if they lick it off :blush:


Coconut oil. What a great suggestion. I always prefer natural options to chemicals. Thank you!


----------



## Lilly's Mommy (Apr 28, 2011)

jmm said:


> The active ingredient in Angel Eyes is Tylosin, an antibiotic. It DOES NOT discolor teeth if given to puppies - that is tetracycline.


JMM: I thought that the angel eyes(tylosin based) wasn't a good idea because it's an antibiotic(like tetracycline) which is being used to treat tear stains and just like in humans prolonged antibiotic use can cause antibiotic resistance. So when there is a medical issue(uti,colitis,etc) some of the safer medications may not be effective. Or is that incorrect? Is their something different about the tylosin that makes it safer than tetracycline?


----------



## Lilly's Mommy (Apr 28, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I use the old fashioned dippity-do if I con't have my #1 All Systems Gel available (or Cindra). These products are made especially for fluffs, but the old fashioned, get at the drug store type works just as well and is safe.


I'll look into the dippity-do and #1 All Systems Gel. Thanks!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Lilly's Mommy said:


> JMM: I thought that the angel eyes(tylosin based) wasn't a good idea because it's an antibiotic(like tetracycline) which is being used to treat tear stains and just like in humans prolonged antibiotic use can cause antibiotic resistance. So when there is a medical issue(uti,colitis,etc) some of the safer medications may not be effective. Or is that incorrect? Is their something different about the tylosin that makes it safer than tetracycline?


The risk of resistance is, IMO, certainly a consideration. I particularly dislike Angel Eyes because you are giving an unknown dosage for a long period of time.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Lilly's Mommy said:


> Coconut oil. What a great suggestion. I always prefer natural options to chemicals. Thank you!


totally agree with the coconut oil suggestion!


----------



## daisyluv (May 24, 2011)

When I was researching the maltese breed, the vet told me not to give my dog Angel Eyes. She said it could hurt the dog's kidney's and cause renal failure. She told me to be careful not to use these types of products. Maybe you should cut the dog's hair if it is causing such a problem, rather than risk something that could hurt the dog. Just a thought.


----------

